# Gema: Eingebettete Videos sollen kostenpflichtig werden



## GxGamer (5. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen,

die Gema möcht mal wieder nur unser bestes - unser Geld.
Na, das ist ja nix neues.

Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, sollen für eingebaute Youtube-Videos Lizenzgebühren fällig werden wenn es nach der Gema geht.
Heisst: Wenn ich mein Video hier auf PCGH zeige, soll ich dafür Lizenzgebühren an die Gema zahlen, da der Nutzer hier auf PCGH nicht weiss, das es sich dabei um Inhalt einer anderen Seite (Youtube) handelt.
Wie hoch diese Lizenzgebühren sein sollen wurde bisher offen gelassen. Dabei geht es wohl vorrangig um urheberechtlich geschütztes Material - aber wie will die Gema das bei jedem Video prüfen?

Zitat der Sprecherin:


> „Wir sehen das wie die AKM“, erklärte GEMA -Sprecherin Ursula Goebel auf Golem.de .  „Einfache Hyperlinks sind keine relevante Nutzungshandlung. Ohne diese  würde das Internet nicht funktionieren. Embedded Content, bei dem für  den Nutzer nicht klar ist, dass die Datei von einer anderen Seite  stammt, sollte hingegen lizenziert werden.“ Einfache Verlinkungen sind  also in Ordnung, der GEMA jedoch geht es um die Fälle, in denen dem  Nutzer nicht direkt ersichtlich ist, dass es sich um ein YouTube-Video  handelt.


Die öffentliche Befragung zum Thema Urheberrecht im Internet wurde bis zum 05.03.2014 verlängert.

Quellen:
Urheberrecht: Auch die Gema fordert Geld für Youtube-Einbettungen - Golem.de
GEMA: Eingebettete YouTube-Videos sollen Geld kosten » t3n

PS:
Hab dazu weder eine User-news noch was auf der Main gefunden, falls doppelt, einfach melden.


----------



## Frontline25 (5. Februar 2014)

lasset uns sie niederbrennen ......


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Februar 2014)

Ähm, und das kleine Youtube Logo das auch bei eingebetteten Videos zu sehen ist sagt uns dann nicht, das dieses Video von Youtube kommt?
Krass die leute von der Gema sind selbst zu blöd zum Lesen


----------



## Mewtos (5. Februar 2014)

..man versucht auch aus allem irgendwie Kohle zu ziehen


----------



## Ahab (5. Februar 2014)

Da wird mir gleich kotzübel...


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2014)

Die GEMA lässt doch eh halb Youtube sperren. Von daher kann man die Dinger doch ruhig in Webseiten einbinden, abspielen geht ja eh nicht. Die Leute von der GEMA können sich darum wieder hinlegen.


----------



## Big D (5. Februar 2014)

Hach ja wird das noch schön, denn auch damit werden die durchkommen und dann können sie sich das nächste ausdenken...

ich würd gern wissen wie die gedenken die Gebühren dann einzuziehen und wer die bezahlen muss...oder hab ich da was überlesen?


----------



## StarfighterX64 (5. Februar 2014)

Dadurch werden nur weniger User YouTube nutzen und zu anderen Anbietern wie vimeo wechseln.
vimeo hat ja (noch)nicht Verträge mit der GEMA


----------



## Dooma (5. Februar 2014)

Oh man, die schaffen damit nur wieder eine neue Grundlage für eine neue riesige Abmahnwelle.
Verdient "diese Branche" nicht schon genug Geld? Gehts noch!? So blöd kann man doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## polarwolf (5. Februar 2014)

Gema kacken.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Februar 2014)

Hat denn schonmal irgendjemand gegen die Klage erhoben? Nicht das es eine Chance hätte in Deutschland aber schon etwas "verdächtig" das ein Verein machen kann was er will...


----------



## T-Drive (5. Februar 2014)

Das wird ja immer besser  wenn das so weitergeht werd ich bald die Stecker ziehen und mir Buschtrommeln zulegen.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (5. Februar 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> Hach ja wird das noch schön, denn auch damit werden die durchkommen und dann können sie sich das nächste ausdenken...
> 
> ich würd gern wissen wie die gedenken die Gebühren dann einzuziehen und wer die bezahlen muss...oder hab ich da was überlesen?


 
Bestimmt durch eine Art allgemeinen Embedded-Content-Beitrag, den jeder zahlen muss, egal ob und wie oft er die Dienste nutzt und egal ob er überhaupt einen Internetzugang hat 

Ich verstehe den Sinn (abgesehen vom Geld scheffeln) nicht, da doch auch bei einem Embedded-Link ein "Klick" auf dem Video erzeugt wird, und auch dort gewinnbringende Werbung eingespielt werden kann.
D.h. ja, dass in Zukunft zusätzlich zu den bestehenden Einnahmen noch Gebühren für den Embedded-Content fällig wird. Absurd...

Ganz zu schweigen von den Möglichkeiten der Abmahner...


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2014)

Eine Vereinigung moderner Wegelagerer ist das


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2014)

hmm und wieso möchten die Lizenz gebühren, nicht alles was eingebettet wird hat gleich automatisch was mit diesem scheiß Verein zu tun, aber wahrscheinlich dürfen wir dann für unsere eigenen Videos die wir hier verlinken Gebühren zahlen^^

Vielleicht sollte die Polizei da mal eine Razzia durchführen, klingt als wären die unter irgendwelchen Rauschmitteln ausgesetzt 

Kann da nicht mal jemand wieder paar Interna veröffentlichen wie beim ADAC, also mit nemm Stock im Kot picken damit es anfängt zu stinken? Bitte


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> hmm und wieso möchten die Lizenz gebühren, nicht alles was eingebettet wird hat gleich automatisch was mit diesem scheiß Verein zu tun, aber wahrscheinlich dürfen wir dann für unsere eigenen Videos die wir hier verlinken Gebühren zahlen^^


Oh doch, das gibt es. GEMA-freie Musik


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2014)

ähm Musik, sind denn alle Videos auf youtube Musikvideos? 

nebenbei war diese Regelung schon immer Beschiss, das ist schlicht wegelagerei vom feinsten.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht enthalten aus Sicht der GEMA alle Videos lizenzierungspflichtige Musik bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist


----------



## TechBone (5. Februar 2014)

Hat die GEMA nichts besseres zu tun? -.-


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> Hat die GEMA nichts besseres zu tun? -.-


 
Nein, hat sich nicht, denn das ist ihr Geschäftsmodell. Das wäre so als wenn Du fragen würdest ob die GEZ  der "Beitragsservice von ARD, ZDF und Deutschlandradio" nichts besseres zu tun hat als Dir mit Gebührenbescheiden auf den Keks zu gehen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Februar 2014)

GEMA Kacken, GEMA Kotzen! Gibt's eigentlich schon eine Petition gegen diesen Verein? Die GEMA gewaltig auf den S*ck!


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2014)

Ich finds nicht gut, gerechter weiße muss man aber sagen, es ist OK. Warum sollte man nichts zahlen, wenn man das geistige Eigentum anderer nutzt? Es ist erstaunlich, wie heutzutage jeder selbstverständlich davon ausgeht, dass das Internet ein Selbstbedienungsladen ist.


----------



## Hideout (5. Februar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> GEMA Kacken, GEMA Kotzen! Gibt's eigentlich schon eine Petition gegen diesen Verein? Die GEMA gewaltig auf den S*ck!


Ja klar, "GEMA weg!".


----------



## simba572 (5. Februar 2014)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> lasset uns sie niederbrennen ......


 
nur das volk kann was verändern, die politiker hängen da mit ihren taschen dran, aber es wird sich nichts änders..
es liegt ib der deutschen kultur, willenlos zu sein, strikte befehle befolgen..


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Februar 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> nur das volk kann was verändern, die politiker hängen da mit ihren taschen dran, aber es wird sich nichts änders..
> es liegt ib der deutschen kultur, willenlos zu sein, strikte befehle befolgen..


 
Leider wird kein Politiker was tun. ist doch eh Neuland.

Die Leute wollen auch nichts tun, da sie lieber Youtube schaun.

@scholle_satt: Wieso sollten wir für etwas bezahlen das schon immer kostenlos was?!?!; Weil die GEMA Geld will. sollen die doch ihr Geld an arme Kinder spenden  und dann sagen "ist doch für gute zwecke"
leider tun die nicht mal das.

GEMA weg mit diesen GEMA sprüchen


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Februar 2014)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Ähm, und das kleine Youtube Logo das auch bei eingebetteten Videos zu sehen ist sagt uns dann nicht, das dieses Video von Youtube kommt?
> Krass die leute von der Gema sind selbst zu blöd zum Lesen



 Ja, das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
 Entweder sind die bei der Gema blind, oder erkennungsresisdent.
Sollte solch ein "Wasserzeichen" nicht vorhanden sein, kann es vielleicht auch ein anderer Lizenzinhaber ins Internet eingestellt haben, oder gibt es nur eine einzige Lizenz?


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @scholle_satt: Wieso sollten wir für etwas bezahlen das schon immer kostenlos was?!?!; Weil die GEMA Geld will. sollen die doch ihr Geld an arme Kinder spenden  und dann sagen "ist doch für gute zwecke"
> leider tun die nicht mal das.
> 
> GEMA weg mit diesen GEMA sprüchen



Warum sollten Menschen nicht dafür zahlen, wenn sie geistiges Eigentum (hier Musikstücke), dessen Rechte sie nicht besitzen, für Dritte verfügbar machen? Absolut unstrittig, dass dafür Geld zu zahlen ist. Worüber man sich allerdings streiten kann, ist die Höhe der Gebühren und wie sie erhoben werden. 

Also, GEMA lieber zahlen...


----------



## Computer_Freak (5. Februar 2014)

*hust* Expat Shield - Download - CHIP *hust*


----------



## xpSyk (5. Februar 2014)

Mewtos schrieb:


> ..man versucht auch aus allem irgendwie Kohle zu ziehen



Wenn man keinen gescheiten Arbeitsplatz hat, dann geht man halt zur Gema und macht dem Menschen das Leben schwerer...


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (5. Februar 2014)

> Warum sollten Menschen nicht dafür zahlen, wenn sie geistiges Eigentum (hier Musikstücke), dessen Rechte sie nicht besitzen, für Dritte verfügbar machen? Absolut unstrittig, dass dafür Geld zu zahlen ist. Worüber man sich allerdings streiten kann, ist die Höhe der Gebühren und wie sie erhoben werden.
> 
> Also, GEMA lieber zahlen...



Unstrittig ist, dass die Leute, die Rechte besitzen dafür Geld erhalten sollten.
Unstrittig ist aber auch, dass die GEMA erst einmal für jeden Mist Geld bekommt, und DANACH, GGF fest gestellt wird, dass die Abrechnung zurecht kam...ob der Rechteinhaber dann noch etwas davon sieht ist wieder eine andere Frage.

Diese "GEMA-Vermutung", die das hier wunderbar ergänzen würde, ist absolut dreist und gehört definitiv geändert. Wieso kann sich der Rechteinhaber nicht selbst aussuchen, WER dafür eintritt, und WAS erlaubt ist? Da wäre sogar noch Platz eine Marktbranche. Dann gibt es Konkurrenz, dann kommen gute Ideen. Und wenn dann jemand so bescheuerte Ideen hat muss er schnell umdenken oder ist weg vom Fenster.


----------



## xpSyk (5. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht gut, gerechter weiße muss man aber sagen, es ist OK. Warum sollte man nichts zahlen, wenn man das geistige Eigentum anderer nutzt? Es ist erstaunlich, wie heutzutage jeder selbstverständlich davon ausgeht, dass das Internet ein Selbstbedienungsladen ist.



1. Auf YT sind die Videos auch kostenlos.
2. Die Werbung des Inhabers vor dem Video wird nicht entfernt wenn es eine Einbettung ist. 

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## SaftSpalte (5. Februar 2014)

dann wird halt youtube als soleches im Router/Modem gesperrt ! Wenn das mein sohnemann (bald 3 jahre) wüsste . der schaut locker 1-2 std in Youtube sein Walt disney kram 



ausserdem bin ich dafür ! ja , dafür ! Ich werde in zukunft so ein müll bei youtube reinstellen und für jeden click von der gema bezahlt !  Deal ?


----------



## Sepulzera (5. Februar 2014)

Da hilft nur fünf mal um die Ecke proxyen, bis die Gema das nicht mehr versteht..

Verwunderlich nur, dass noch kein 1. April ist!


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Februar 2014)

"Wie machen wir weniger Geld?"
"Ganz einfach, wir verlangen mehr!"

Ich wundere mich bis heute, dass der Ast, auf dem sie sitzen und permanent sägen, noch nicht abgebrochen ist.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (5. Februar 2014)

kommt immer noch niemand auf die Idee den Laden ein für alle mal dicht zu machen? Oo

ich dachte soweit wars schon als sie anfingen Geld von Kindergärten zu verlangen für Liedtextkopien.... Willkommen in Absurdistan!


----------



## fire2002de (6. Februar 2014)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> kommt immer noch niemand auf die Idee den Laden ein für alle mal dicht zu machen? Oo
> 
> ich dachte soweit wars schon als sie anfingen Geld von Kindergärten zu verlangen für Liedtextkopien.... Willkommen in Absurdistan!


 
Weil dort die falschen Leute die Hand aufhalten


----------



## Shona (6. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die GEMA lässt doch eh halb Youtube sperren.


 Erst informieren dann  los posaunen :thumbdown: :banghead:

Die GEMA hat absolut null Einfluss auf Youtube,  da sie aber 3-4x soviel Gebühren von Google will als von anderen,  weigert sich google das zu zahlen.  um das ganze auf die spitze zu treiben blockiert Google videos und behauptet das sie von der GEMA gesperrt wurden.

Ich nehme die GEMA auch nicht in Schutz den diese Affe sollte man mal gehörig den kopf waschen,  aber man sollte ab und an sich mal informieren. vor allem aber deshalb weil schon seit nun fast 2 Jahren bekannt ist das es nicht die gema ist die das macht.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Erst informieren dann los posaunen :thumbdown: :banghead:
> 
> Die GEMA hat absolut null Einfluss auf Youtube, da sie aber 3-4x soviel Gebühren von Google will als von anderen, weigert sich google das zu zahlen. um das ganze auf die spitze zu treiben blockiert Google videos und behauptet das sie von der GEMA gesperrt wurden.
> 
> Ich nehme die GEMA auch nicht in Schutz den diese Affe sollte man mal gehörig den kopf waschen, aber man sollte ab und an sich mal informieren. vor allem aber deshalb weil schon seit nun fast 2 Jahren bekannt ist das es nicht die gema ist die das macht.



Ach die GEMA hat null Einfluss auf Youtube... so so: Landgericht: YouTube muss Musiktitel aus dem Netz nehmen [2. Update] | heise online

Wenn die GEMA angeblich null Einfluss hat, warum sperrt YT die Videos dann in Deutschland und pfeift nicht drauf? Ich kann Deiner Argumentation nicht folgen, denn es würde keinen Sinn ergeben, dass YT Videos sperrt wenn sie es nicht müssten, bzw. Klagen zu befürchten hätten. Schließlich geht dadurch sicherlich einiges an Einnahmen flöten.

Auf Dein "_los posaunen, :thumbdown: :banghead:, informieren bevor man schreibt_" näher einzugehen spare ich mir an der Stelle. Vielleicht hast Du Dich damit ja selbst gemeint, das würde Sinn ergeben.


----------



## shadie (6. Februar 2014)

Man kann sich auch echt an allem aufhängen was im Internet passiert.

Was ist denn, wenn ich eine eigene Homepage habe und Videos die ICH bei YT hochgeladen habe, dort dann einbinde?
Dann werde ich also für meinen eigens erstellten Kontent abgemahnt?
Sagt mal geht´s noch?!

Nächste Frage, an wen geht das Geld?, an den Staat? an den "Besitzer" des Videos (was ja lustig wäre ich zahle an die Gema und bekomme es von der Gema wieder zurück)? Werden davon neue Mitarbeiter bei der Gema gezahlt?
Wo geht die Kohle hin?!?!

Ich stelle mir das schon lustig vor wie den bekannten Youtubern eben die Haare zu Berge stehen 
Da sind ja tausende eingebettete Videos auf deren HP´s.

Ganz im Ernst? Die Leute dort haben nix zu tun, wenn ich einmal Ebbe habe auf der Arbeit suche ich mir auch irgendwas raus, was mal wieder gemacht werden könnte, was meistens wenig sinnvoll ist.
Die Jungs bei der Gema müssen sich zu Tode langweilen um auf solche bescheuerten Ideen zu kommen?


----------



## Core #1 (6. Februar 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Wenn das mein sohnemann (bald 3 jahre) wüsste . der schaut locker 1-2 std in Youtube sein Walt disney kram



Hoffentlich nicht pro Tag. 

@Topic: Fackeln und Mistgabeln, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. Februar 2014)

Fackeln und Mistgabeln. Genau


----------



## TechBone (8. Februar 2014)

Mich nervt es immer wenn ich Gameplays mache z.B. von einem spiel um die leistung meiner hardware zu zeigen, das die blöde GEMA immer meine Videos sperrt, und das war erst letztens der fall mit NFS Rivals-.- und manchmal hat man sogar selber musik hinzugefügt, z.B. für das Outro oder so... ach ich kann nur sagen Geh..Ma du Blöde GEMA.


----------

